# Does my colt have potential for halter showing?



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I barrel race but I have done a lil halter showing here and there but I honestly don't know much about horse shows. I was wanting to maybe get more into this sort of competition with my foal Jet and I was wondering if he had potential as a halter horse. I've been thinking about doing this at least till he is broke I'm hoping to make him my next barrel racer if he turns out the way I hope. What age of horse can you start doing this sort of competition anyways? Jet is one month old now. When I did my halter shows I used his momma in the background she actually did really well despite that I still have much to learn. Also in the third picture I circled an injury my grandma's dog tried to eat him so he has injury that is healing. Would a scar effect him alot in judging?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

What level of showing do you want to do with him? He's a cute lil guy. Wonder what he would look like all dazzled up. Or in a few months when he is older.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

ShutUpJoe said:


> What level of showing do you want to do with him? He's a cute lil guy. Wonder what he would look like all dazzled up. Or in a few months when he is older.


Right now I would like to get into halter with Jet but I'm interested in western pleasure showing aswell. His momma Joy is great for taking to the shows. But I need to do some serious learning I've been barrel racing and pole bending for 15 years thats what I know. I know very little about horse showing.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm talking about fun shows or big time ones? If you are just taking him to fun shows I don't see a problem with him at all. Not sure about the bigger shows. I think he doesn't look bulky, yet, enough for them. But he's still got some room to grow. And that mark might knock some points off of him. Besides I heard those shows are really hard to get into.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Well he's not registered yet so I was talking about lower level shows I don't feel comfortable trying to go for the big leagues.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I think he would do fine at some fun shows. I've been trying to get to some this year. It's proving difficult. Guess I missed them all. : (


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah I have no idea where they horse show scene is where I live I'm going to have to check the internet


----------

